

Small Startup launches Android developer challenge, gets prize sponsored by TED - ros3
http://snaptic.com/challenge/

======
faramarz
Wow, superstar judges.

Here's an idea for you android developers out there.

Build a scavenger-hunt type app. get people to check-in to places, city halls,
museums, parks etc (educational stuff?) and they submit picture to prove it.
Earn Karma points. Give them a calorie count for fun

Also let users build/design scenarios for other users. Companies will love
this too, get their staff on their feet and moving.

I'm a UI guy, if you need my help.

~~~
aschobel
Thanks! We are really excited to see what kind of apps the community will come
up with.

If anybody needs help feel free to me at aschobel at snaptic.com or come to
one of our meetups <http://www.meetup.com/Snaptic/>

Sorry if this sounds too much like self promotion, honored to see this on the
front page of HN. =)

Happy Hacking!

~~~
dantheman
I have a few ideas that I'll try to bang out -- unfortunately I'm on vacation
and TDY for 90% of the timeframe so my app won't be too complex :)

Anyway, I hope this goes well for you.

